# Planting oak trees



## Steve Erlandson (Dec 24, 2001)

I have 600 sawtooth oaks I have started from acorns. I started them in deepot cells 2" dia. x 7" deep. I am currently looking for a planting dibble. The one I have is wedge shaped and does very well for planting bare root trees. I need a dibble that will make a hole large enough for 2" x7".


----------

